# :: ECS Tuning :: Apology Sale on 2.7T EGT Sensors - Now 47% OFF



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

A few weeks ago a few of you may remember an inventory mix up that we had with EGT sensors for the 2.7T being on sale. We all know how expensive they are and as such very many orders were placed when we only had a few EGT sensors available at that price. Anyone that originally ordered those sensors has been approached and offered them at the sale price to make up for our mistake. 

Furthermore, ECS Tuning is going to carry EGT sensors for 47% OFF right now to extend our apology to the forum community as well. Presently we have right side EGTs in stock and left sides on order. You may place an order for one or both as the left side EGT's have an estimated time of arrival of July 28th, 2010. We will order as many as you guys place orders for plus some extra to have on hand. Please accept this as a sincere apology for our mistake a few weeks ago. With that, links!

*Left Side EGT* is going to be 169.95 or 47% OFF - ETA July 28th (Order now to reserve your spot in line)
*Right Side EGT* is going to be 169.95 or 47% OFF - Presently in-stock
*Left and Right Side EGT set* is going to be 299.95 or 42% OFF - ETA July 28th (Order now to reserve your spot in line)

Click here to order replacement EGT Sensors


----------

